# Bands for Fancy pigeons



## Scotts56 (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a few fancy pigeons, Capuchins and Indian Fantails. I am planning on breeding a few nests. Do I just use the AU or IF bands? Or are there other bands used in the fancy breeds?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

AU & IF bands are 8 mm.--for homers & racers.
If that is the correct size-Great.
If not call a pigeon suppy company for the correct size.


----------



## Scotts56 (Apr 2, 2010)

I think that will work for the Capuchins, but I am sure the Indians will need larger ones. Are there special bands other than size for non racing breeds?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

You can get band sizes from Parakeet to Turkeys.
Maybe check the NPA site for a list of sizes for what birds.
Use Google??????


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Scotts56 said:


> I think that will work for the Capuchins, but I am sure the Indians will need larger ones. Are there special bands other than size for non racing breeds?


foys pigeon supply has seemless bands you can use on your fancy young ones.. I get the NPA bands as that is what is needed if ones wants to show the bird.. the breeds are listed by the sizes..I think the caps take 8mm npa and the indians may take a larger like 10 to give room for the foot feathers... those babies usually get banded a bit later as the feathers have not grown in well yet and the band can slip off easy..


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

NPA Plastic Seamless Bands
*Size - 7 mm*: Archangels, Fantails, Helmets, Nuremberg Larks, Short Face Tumblers, German Owls, Brunner Pouters, Starlings, Suabians, Tipplers, Parlor Tumblers, High Fliers, Clean Legged Toys, Laughers, Valencian Figuritas, Zitterhals, Pheasants, Chinese Nasal Tufts

*Size - 8 mm*: Racing Homers only

*Size - 7 mm*: Clean Legged Ancients, Cumulets, Flights, Holle Croppers, Hyacinths, Nuns, Magpie, Miniature Crest, Norwich Croppers, Swifts, Bohemian Pouters, Swing Pouters, Clean Legged Firebacks, Clean Leg Swallows, Srebrniaks, Catalonian Tumblers, Domestic Flights, Steller Pouters

*Size - 8 mm*: Berliner Tumbler, Antwerp Smerles, Damascenes, Turbits, Coburg Larks, English Owls, Pigmy Pouters, Clean Leg Tumblers, Spanish Pouters, Capuchines, Siliesian Pouters, Hessian Pouters, Chez Bagdads, Doneks, Mookies, Chinese Owls, Oriental Rollers, Jacobins, African Owls, Komorner Tumblers


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

*Size - 9 mm*: Barbs, Dewlaps, Exhibition Homers, Lebanons, Maltese, Lenardos, Polish Lynx, Show Antwerps, Egyptian Swifts

*Size - 10 mm*: Oriental Frills, Utility Carneau, Kings, Bagdads, Carriers, Florentines, Genuine Homers, Hungarians, English Pouters, Scandaroons, American Show Racers, Old German Croppers, English Show Homers, Dragoons, German Beauty Homers

*Size - 10 mm*: Feather Leg Ancients, Frillbacks, Muffed Ice, Monks, Priests, Ptarmigans, Moorhead Tumblers, Feather Leg Rollers, Muffed Tumblers, West of England Tumblers

*Size - 11 mm*: French Mondains, Indian Mondains, Giant Crest, Swiss Mondains, American Giant Homers, Show Carneau, Lahores, Indian Fantails

*Size - 10 mm*: Show Kings, Strassers, Texan Pioneers

*Size - 9 mm*: Modenas only

*Size - 7 mm*: Rollers only

*Size - 11 mm*: Duchess, Italian Mondians, Shields, Muffed Swallows, Muffed Firebacks, Saxon Whitetails, Bavarian Pouters, Old Dutch Tumblers

*Source*: http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-bands.html


----------

